# 12.04.2003 Treffpunkt Weißenburg



## biker-wug (1. April 2003)

Hi Leute,

jetzt beginn ich mal nen neuen thread!!

Also am 12.04. ist in Weißenburg Treffpunkt für eine gemütliche Ausfahrt.

Wo und wann genau, wir noch bescheid gegeben, so gegen 14Uhr schätze ich mal!

Was man bis jetzt mitbekommen hat sind Frazer, meinereiner und Beelzebub!
auch Beetlechoose hat schon interesse kund getan!!

Also wer mitwill, einfach in den Thread reinschreiben!

Los Leute, laßt die Tasten glühen!

Damit die drei unerschrockenen nach dem Heidenberg auch mal die Wülzburg und die Ludwigshöhe unsicher machen!!


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2003)

ich sag mal zu 90% zu...
(außer mein Job hat was dagegen)

Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (1. April 2003)

Packst für mich dann bitte noch a Sauerstoffzelt ein  ... bei meiner Kondi...

Ach, und logischerweise die Zigaretten nicht vergessen  
Zu viel Sauerstoff packt meine Lunge net so...


CU
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2003)

Mit entsprechend Pausen schaffst das schon Frazer!!

Keine Sorge!

Und Zigaretten gehen eh klar!!


----------



## Beelzebub (1. April 2003)

also bei mir is gebongt.von beetlechoose hab ich tel nummer.schliess mich mit ihm und frazer noch kurz wegen dem fahren.

@frazer: wenn meine***** sattelstütze jetzt langsam nich kommt werde ich in verbundenheit zu dir mein HT nehmen 
hab heute die HS22 entlüftet. hihi bremst wie harry mit boostern und stahlflex.

gruß alex


----------



## Beetlechoose (1. April 2003)

das scheint ja ne echt lustige runde zu werden 


@frazer: was sagst denn zu einem pfeiffchen ??? die brennt länger und deine lunge bekommt keinen sauerstoffkick. ich spar mir die pfeiffe, meine lunge tutet schon von alleine. 

ich glaube, dann werde ich mich auch noch dran machen, meine bremse zu entquietschen, oder soll ich´s lassen und ihr sammelt für ne neue ???

grüsslies beetle


----------



## Beelzebub (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> [/B]
> Damit die drei unerschrockenen nach dem Heidenberg auch mal die Wülzburg und die Ludwigshöhe unsicher machen!! [/B]





sag mal dieter du trainierst doch heimlich 

@beetlechoose: vieleicht haste ja so ne frau wie ein anderer user hier.der suchte elastomere für seine alte gabel und hat von seiner frau jetzt ne neue geschenkt bekommen event. liegen bei dir ein paar scheibenbremsen im osternest.


----------



## biker-wug (2. April 2003)

@beelzebub:  Nein, ich trainier nicht wirklich heimlich, wenn ich bike bekommt das die Öffentlichkeit schon mit!

Bei uns draußen ist es einfach so dämlich, da geht es immer erst mal Bergauf!!

Werde nächste woche mal ne Runde drehen und einen tour für uns suchen!!

@beetlechose:  Pfeife klingt ja eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, wäre eine Überlegung wert!!


----------



## Frazer (2. April 2003)

@Beelze: find ich klasse, wenn ich net der einzige HT-Fahrer bin... hab immernoch fett blaue Flecken an meinem Allerwertesten, weiß aber nicht wirklich wieso, so extrem bin ich ja net die Trails runtergeeiert.....  

@Beetle: Pfeiffchen wär scho klasse, kann man wenigstens während der Fahrt die Lunge pflegen... 

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: werde mir wohl nen neuen Rahmen bei Kalle bestellen, vorausgesetzt des Ding kommt noch diese Saison, den Bass DFR. In Kombi mit ner Manitou Sherman. Was hälst denn von der Sache, Alex, du als Fachmann??


----------



## biker-wug (2. April 2003)

@Frazer

Da hast dir ja ein heißes Teil ausgesucht!!
Nicht schlecht!!

Aber so depremierend war es doch auch nicht, mit dem Hardtail zu fahren, oder??


----------



## Frazer (2. April 2003)

Ausgesucht war's schnell.... nur muss ich noch intensive Verhandlungen mit meinem Finanzminister daheim führen. So wie ich mir des gute Stück zusammenstellen will, bin ich mittlerweile scho bei über 3000 ...

Soll halt a Spassmobil werden!! Ich hab mich am Sonntag echt noch geärgert, dass ich mein SV4000 verkauft habe. Des war scho a Hammer-Gerät. Man kam zwar durch eigene Power nicht den Berg rauf, aber runterwärts gings dafür umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> [BAber so depremierend war es doch auch nicht, mit dem Hardtail zu fahren, oder?? [/B]



Zu dem Thema schmier ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf aufs Weckla...

Ich bin überzeugter HT-Fahrer und habe am Wochenende nur bei zwei härteren Abfahrten (mit hohen Stufen) in der Fränkischen mir mein altes SV4000DH aus meiner aktiven Zeit gewünscht...

Stahl-HT mit Tubeless und 2,125er Reifen mit 2 Bar Druck tuts genauso...

Zum Thema Weißenburg:
Gibts eigentlich das Rennen am Himmelfahrt noch, war Anfang der Neunziger ein Top-Event...bin sogar mal auf dem Treppchen gestanden vor 10 jahren als Junior - ich werd alt!!!! und bin fett!!! - *******!!!!  

ICh kann auch jemand nach Weißenburg mitnehmen...

Grüße

Alexderzu90Prozentam1204dabeiist


----------



## biker-wug (2. April 2003)

@altitude

Nein, meines Wissens nach gibt es das Rennen nicht mehr, bin da vor rund zehn jahren auch bei den Junioren mal mitgefahren, damals noch komplett starr, fürs treppchen hat es nie gereicht, aber Top Ten war ich auch meist dabei!!

War aber eine ganz schön knackige Strecke, bzw. ist es heute noch, fahr sie manchmal noch!!!


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> [B, damals noch komplett starr, fürs treppchen hat es nie gereicht, aber Top Ten war ich auch meist dabei!!
> [/B]



Ich bin damals auch nur so gut gewesen, weil ich einer der ersten mit ner Manitou 1 war und der Rest noch Starr gefahren ist...ein Jahr später hab ich mir auf der Strecke die Schulter ausgerenkt...

Der Herr gibt, der Herr nimmt.... 

Is aber schade, daß es das Rennen nicht mehr gibt..


----------



## Frazer (2. April 2003)

@alti
Ich liebe mein gutes, altes Stahl-HT, aber trotzdem muss mal langsam was echt Spassiges her. Und nachdem Du auch mal so'n nettes, kleines SV4000 gefahren bist, wirst mir wohl zustimmen, dass das Teil süchtig gemacht hat, oder??????

Gestern war übrigens der SV4000DH-Rahmen bei ebay zu ersteigern. Mich hat's ja wirklich in die Finger gejuckt, aber die Vernunft hat doch gesiegt


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@alti
> Ich liebe mein gutes, altes Stahl-HT, aber trotzdem muss mal langsam was echt Spassiges her. Und nachdem Du auch mal so'n nettes, kleines SV4000 gefahren bist, wirst mir wohl zustimmen, dass das Teil süchtig gemacht hat, oder??????
> *



Oh ja, süchtig hat der Bock gemnacht: der Rhamen, die Kinematik der Fox-Stahlfederdämpfer (PT), die Moto 120...das blanke Alu (meiner kam noch unlackiert aus Bedford, war gleube ich damls einer von zweien in Deutschland)...nur die Sachs-Scheiben haben mich immer etwas angekotzt..vor allem auf technischen DH-Strecken wie Cap d'Ail..dah hast du oben vroausschaunde Bremsen müssen, damit Du in den untern Serpentinen auch noch nen Druckpunkt hattest...die Druckpunktsuche war immer ein Abentauer mit dem Bike...die Serienböcke hatten diese Probleme gottseidank nicht mehr...

Jetzt hängt er bei meinem Ex-Trainer im Laden an der Wand mit einer dicken Staubschicht...

Aber seit dem ich ruhiger geworden bin reicht mir ein Ht vollkommen aus - Du musst Dich wieder mehr Konzentrieren  um die idealline zu finden - für mich zählt einefach Back to the roots...

Aber so ein unvernünftiger Kantenklatscher vom Kalle würd mmich manchmal auch Reizen...aber dann setze ich mich kurz auf meinen Brodie oder den Salsa und ich bin glücklich...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Frazer (2. April 2003)

Meines hatte noch nen Fox-Öldämpfer drinne...
Einmal Kaprun Training vor Rennen und des Ding hat's so dermassen zerfetzt, war ein klasse Anblick.... Im Rennen is mir des dann nochma passiert  

Mit den Scheiben muss ich Dir recht geben. Aber wenn ich mich an die "guten alten Zeiten" zurückerinner gab es damals als Alternative welche von Formula. Und die waren auch nicht wirklich besser...

So ein, wie Du sagst, "unvernünftiger Kantenklatscher" vom Kalle is es aber allemal wert, seine einstigen Prinzipien etwas zu lockern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Meines hatte noch nen Fox-Öldämpfer drinne...
> Einmal Kaprun Training vor Rennen und des Ding hat's so dermassen zerfetzt, war ein klasse Anblick.... Im Rennen is mir des dann nochma passiert
> *



Oh ja, davon hab ich an einem Rennwochenende mal 3 Stück in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt...die Dichtungen der Moto 120 waren auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...

Aber vom Fahrverhalten war der Bock damals echt ne Waffe...

Vielleicht hol ich Ihn wieder in den heimischen Keller - obwohl er zu harten Fahren doch schon etwas zu schade ist...

Aber wenn ich mir überleg, daß das was wir früher auf DH-Rennen als Waffe bezeichnet haben (110mm vorne / 120mm hinten) findest Du ja heutzutage an jedem Tourenbike....die Welt ist schlecht...


----------



## biker-wug (2. April 2003)

Da mit dem Rennen geb ich Dir recht, ist wirklich schade, daß es nicht mehr stattfindet, zumindest wäre mir nichts bekannt!!

Ich hab damals auch einmal nen Platz verloren, weil auf der Zielgerade einer mit Federgabel, besser über ne Bodenwelle kam als ich, der hat dann so 20 cm ins Ziel gerettet!!

Warst nicht zufällig du??


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Ich hab damals auch einmal nen Platz verloren, weil auf der Zielgerade einer mit Federgabel, besser über ne Bodenwelle kam als ich, der hat dann so 20 cm ins Ziel gerettet!!
> 
> Warst nicht zufällig du?? *



Wars einer in einer damals Top-Modischen Wheeler-Regenbogen-Neon-Kluft mit nem Alan Carbon-Rahmen und ner Manitou1, dann könnte es ich gewesen sein...anno 1991 und 1992...
1993... Bin ich für Marin gefahren und 94 als Amateur für Mongoose...aber nur 3 Monate, dann haben se mich raussgeschmissen... 
nach 94 bin ich nur noch DH gefahren...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Beetlechoose (2. April 2003)

@beelze

der osterhase ist zu langsam, die scheiben hat mir das christkind schon gebracht (oder wars doch der weihnachtsmann ???)

das problem ist nur, entweder sie bremsklötze schleifen (und quietschen), oder ich hab nen bremsweg wie ein ozeanriese  ich denk, ich werde mal entlüften probieren, denn am bremshebel hab ich fast 5 mm spiel. und sollte das auch nix helfen, dann nehm ich einfach nen wurfanker mit. 

grüssis beetle

p.s. meist, ich kann die klötze von nem golf umschnitzen ??? an die könnte ich günstig rankommen


----------



## Beelzebub (2. April 2003)

kaum arbeite ich mal den mittag durch darf ich mich erstmal hier durchlesen 

@frazer: uiuiuiui ein Bass mit Sherman.ich dag mal eine gute wahl.
kalle baut schon prima rahmen*schwelg*ich denk nur an leigh donovans weltmeister amplifier.ich hätte ihn so gerne.hab ja letztes sonntag so rumgemoppert das ich mein mongoose damals verkauft hab . ja und zur sherman  wartungsärmere gabel findeste ja nicht.als alternative wenn dann nur ne marzocchi.
übrigens bis zum Kona jetzt fuhr ich (fast) auch nur HT. sogar bike park und letztes jahr den 601 am gardasee.

@ beetle: klingt schwer nach einer magura disk da machen doch alle selbstnachstellbaren mucken von denen.was lob ich mir meine alte louise.quietscht zwar auch alle schaltjahre mal,aber ich hab kein schleifen und nen prima druckpunkt.
sind bei dir deine scheibenbremsaufnehmen vom rahmen bzw. gabel gefräßt?

gruß alex

freu mich schon wie sau aufn samstag


----------



## Beetlechoose (2. April 2003)

@beelze - hellseher

die magura - clara war schon drauf auf meinem esel.  und im ersten jahr hat die auch prima gefunzt.  also geh ich mal davon aus, dass sie richtig auf der gabel sitzt. ich hab mich deswegen schon mal ein bisschen durch die foren gelesen. ich werde es mal mit dem tauschen der bremsflüssigkeit probieren, und wenn das nix hilft, werden die bremsscheiben geölt 

noch bin ich guter hoffnung, dass ich das wieder hinbekomme. ausser dem tausch der bremsflüssigkeit und wenn das nix hilft, ein paar klötzchen fällt mir nichts mehr ein. aber noch ist es ja nicht so weit.

aber eigentlich könnte ich es auch lassen. seit dem die clara so nen radau macht, springen die fussgänger auf den waldautobahnen immer so schon auf die seite...  

ich bin ja auch schon sooooooo gespannt auf samstag 

grüsslies beetle


----------



## Beelzebub (2. April 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

mein alter meister sagte immer wenns quietscht nimm bremsenöl 

ne spaß beiseite.kann auch an was anderem liegen wie zbs.
speichenspannung,oder deine beläge sind verglast bzw. bei den maguras bleiben gern die bremszylinder hängen.

also speichen prüfen,beläge ausbauen und mit einen groben schleifpapier aufrauhen,vorsichtig und gefühlvoll li. und re. mittm hämmerchen mal auf die sättel klopfen. wenn du ja deine beläge wechseln willst nimm die von swiss stop gibt es "noch" über hot chili zu beziehen.


gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (3. April 2003)

@all:

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich den Samstag vorgeschlagen hatte, da ich sonntag dienst habe, kann ich euch jetzt mitteilen, daß ich auch am Sonntag Zeit hätte!!

Sprich ich bin flexibel, mir ist es egal, ob Samstag oder sonntag!

Einigt euch!!


----------



## Beelzebub (3. April 2003)

also ich könnte auch sonntags. denke mir aber das die anderen event. schon so geplant haben und sonntags was anderes machen.sollte aber Frazer,Alti und Beetle der sonntag gelegener kommen so wäre es für mich kein problem,hab ja strohwitwer-WE 



gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (4. April 2003)

is mir Wurscht - hauptsach es geht aus BIke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (4. April 2003)

Mir is es auch egal, hab an dem WE generell noch nix vor.
Von mir aus könnten wir sogar an beiden Tagen fahren  

Ich würd halt vorschlagen, dass wir das kurzfristig ausmachen, vom Wetter (bzw. Wettervorhersage) abhängig...


----------



## Altitude (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Packst für mich dann bitte noch a Sauerstoffzelt ein  ... bei meiner Kondi...
> *



aber dann  an beiden Tagen biken wollen - Privat Versichert oder was????


----------



## biker-wug (4. April 2003)

Also Leute, dann machen wir es Wetterabhängig, das ist die beste Idee!!

@Beelzebub, Sonntag wärst doch sicher fitter, wennst nicht zuvor arbeiten mußtest!!


----------



## Beelzebub (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> aber dann  an beiden Tagen biken wollen - Privat Versichert oder was???? *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA der war gut 

@ biker wug: samstag hab ich nur 4std.da schaff ich das radeln danach schon noch.an beiden tagen biken wär auch ne idee.habt aber recht wir machen das wetterabhängig,wenns am sa. gut ist dann da wenn nicht so.oder wenns WE besonders gut mit uns meint können wir am sa. nachm radeln immer noch was für den sonntag ausmachen.

gruß alex


----------



## Beetlechoose (5. April 2003)

hallöle @all

also mir ist es auch wurscht, ob wir samstag oder sonntag oder samstag und sonntag oder oder oder....  

ich wüsste nur gerne bis freitag abend bescheid, ob ich mein radl einpacken soll, wenn ich ins geschäft fahre.

grüssis beetle


p.s. am wetter arbeite ich noch, momentan leider mit mässigem erfolg


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2003)

Also Leute, ich melde mich also Freitag nochmal  hier im Forum, momentan ist die Wetterlage ja eher Besch....!!

Arschkalt, Schneefall, wo soll das noch hinführen, da brauchen wir einen Biergarten mit Heizung!!

HIHI!!


----------



## Beetlechoose (7. April 2003)

sehs positiv - das wetter KANN nur noch besser werden


----------



## Beelzebub (7. April 2003)

beetlechoose es wird besser das wetter sagt zumindest die wetterfee vom fernsehen.
gute idee von dieter am freitag hier nochmal abklären was los ist.
außerdem klären wir dann auch am besten gleich ab wie wir uns treffen wollen(einmal zwecks fahren) und dieter muss uns ja noch den treffpunkt erklären.


gruß alex

PS: und schöbn eure teller aufessen damit es schön wird


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2003)

Also der Treffpunkt ist kein Problem!!
Das bekommen wir!

Hab momentan urlaub und viel zu tun, werde mich aber definitiv Freitag rühren!!

Bis denn, ciao!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. April 2003)

nachdem der Wetterfrosch meines Vertrauens mir "geflüßstert" hat, daß der Sonntag wäremer wird - tendiere ich zu Sonntag...

Bräuchte nur noch ne Uhrzeit, GPS-Koordinaten oder Ortsname und evtl. Mitfahrerwünsche (3 Kerle plus Bikes im Kombi) ab Fädd oder aufm Wech...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (10. April 2003)

Also Leute, ob samstag oder sonntag ist mir egal!

Sonntag klingt nach besser wetter, aber wer weiß das schon!

Auf jeden Fall, mir ist es egal!

Also, jetzt zum Treffpunkt!

Am besten ihr fahrt ja die B2 nach Weißenburg, erste Ausfahrt Weißenburg runter, nach Weißenburg rein, da kommt dann links eine ARAl Tankstelle, Bingo, das machen wir zum Treffpunkt, da kann man auch parken!!

Wann?? Also von Schwabach fährt man ca 25 Minuten nach WUG, also sagt ihr den Zeitpunkt, entsprechend wann ihr losfahrt!!

Ansonsten, ich schau morgen ncohmal rein, was es neues gibt!!


----------



## Altitude (10. April 2003)

11.oo Uhr am Sonntag, dann sind die Wälder noch relativ Wandererfrei - die fressen da grad Ihr schäuferle...

Oder ist das zu früh für die Herren???

Grüße

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (11. April 2003)

Wie gesagt mir egal!!

So zur Info, wir hatten von gestern auf heute nochmal so 2-3 cm Neuschnee!! HIHI!!

Also schlagt was vor, ich schau heute abend nochmal rein!!


----------



## Beetlechoose (11. April 2003)

servuslääää @all 

mir würde der frühe samstag nachmitag prima passen. ich bin da vormittag ohnehin in SC im geschäft und bräuchte von ER nicht nochmal extra rüber düsen. so schmeiss ich meinen gaul halt einfach ins auto. gegen 12.30 - 13 uhr komme ich in schwabach los.

natürlich guck ich heute abend gg. 20.30 hier nochmal rein.

grüssis beetle

p.s. i gfrei mi scho wiad sau


----------



## Frazer (11. April 2003)

Sersn zusammen,

mit passt der Samstag net wirklich, muss noch a bissl was arbeiten von daheim aus. Sonntag wäre besser. Außerdem soll's am Sonntag etwas wärmer sein als morgen...
Aber wenn die Allgemeinheit sich für morgen entscheidet werde ich wohl mitziehen.... ... Demokratie über allles!!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (11. April 2003)

nabend!!!

also frazer und alti ist der sonntag lieber.bei mir und biker wäre es egal,und beetle würde lieber am sa.

ich mach mal nen vorschlag für sonntag:

beetle: du kannst dich mit alti in fürth treffen da musst du nicht so weit fahren. ich hole frazer ab liegt eh auf dem weg.und 11 uhr in wug ist doch ok.

sollte das keinen zuspruch finden......

@ beetle: pack dein rad ein  morgen und wir machen zusammen hier eine tour.
@ alti u. frazer: wir klären spät. morgen wegen einer sonntäglichen fahrgemeinschaft wegen ab.alti sagte ja er könnte locker 2 pers. mitnehmen und wir beide liegen eh auf dem weg.

warte auf antwort


gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (11. April 2003)

Also seh ich das richtig, wir machen Sonntag um elf in WUG an der ARAL, plus minus ein paar minuten!!

Zigaretten bring ich mit Frazer!!

Wenn ich es jetzt falsch verstanden habe, schick mir einer ne SMS, also Beelzebub oder Frazer!!

So long, bis Sonntag,


----------



## Beelzebub (12. April 2003)

moin jungs!!

also jetzt dev. am sonntag.beetle kann auch 
müssen nur noch klären wer wo und wie fährt 
bekommen wir aber schon hin

gruß alex (kuck mittag nomma rein)


----------



## Frazer (12. April 2003)

Will ja net rumjammern, aber 11 ist mir fast a bissl zuuu früh.
Sonntag is schließlich der einzige Tag die Woche, wo ich ausschlafen kann  

Mir persönlich wär ne Stunde später lieber!!

Fahrtechnisch müsste mich halt wirklich jmd. von euch mitnehmen, notfalls würde ich aber auch die Kiste von meiner Freundin bekommen.

So long, sollte sich nur irgendwas ergeben, schau ich heut abend nochmal rein.


----------



## biker-wug (12. April 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich schaff es wahrscheinlich heute nicht mehr online zu gehen, daher meine Bitte @Frazer und @ Beelzebub, wenn ihr wißt wann ihr euch morgen wo trefft, schickt mir bitte ne SMS, dann weiß ich schon so ungefähr wann ihr in Weißenburg seid!!

Das klappt dann schon soweit!!

Als denn, ciao, schönen Samstag!!


----------



## Altitude (12. April 2003)

ICh muß arbeiten!!!!     

Sorry, Jungs und viel Spaß...
bis die Tage...


----------



## Beelzebub (12. April 2003)

das du nich mit kannst.wir werden eins für dich mittrinken 

gruß alex


----------



## Beelzebub (12. April 2003)

sodala etz hammas.

beetle is um 20 vor 11 bei mir und dann holen wir frazer ab und sind um 11:30 in wug an der tanke.

bis morgen meine herren

gruß alex


----------

